# Not sure what to do



## johndeer (Nov 18, 2018)

last night I put a Boston but and a fatty in the Masterbuilt that was preheated to 230 and check them this morning and the temp said 53 degrees.
It stopped sometime after about 11 I guess.
I just put both in the oven at 325 .
Do yaw think they are alright?
When both were put in it was hot and up to temp.
I lit the Amazn tray and put it in the mailbox and went to bed.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 18, 2018)

I’d order pizza


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 18, 2018)

Agreed. Just go to Golden Corral for breakfast, and order pizza for supper


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 18, 2018)

Don't trust it. It sat unrefrigerated for far too long to be friendly.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 18, 2018)

The Butt MAY be OK if you cook it to fall apart tender, The fatty on the other hand, being ground meat, I'd throw that out for sure.

I'd trust what jj and Dave have to say on this.....


----------



## dr k (Nov 18, 2018)

Did something fail in the masterbuilt or time run out from programming. I'm guessing it was a MES digital smoker. Electricity that goes out for a second is enough to cause this with an Mes and it stays off. This was one of my fears with overnight smokes before I got a therm that you can set a range other than high limit. I set one chamber probe with a range 145-195 when hot smoking at 275 but it can be set to what you want. The range is low enough that the alarm doesn't go off if for some reason I have to open the door during the smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2018)

From what I've read, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/haccp-and-slow-roasting-turkeys.281359/ ...
if you follow their temperature guidelines, you will be fine...  Cook everything to +165..  and holding at that temp will insure a pasteurization effect...
Some spore could still be active...  The left overs require almost immediate cooling and refrigeration... Then almost immediate reheating to temps above 140 are necessary to kill those "regrown" cells...  Cool uncovered in the refer at less than a 2" thick layer of stuff..  that insures rapid cooling ...  Don't reheat in a "slow reheat" mode..  The faster the better...
If anyone has a compromised immune system...  Ignore this stuff....  It's not worth the gamble to someones health..  
The cost of the food does not warrant that type of gamble...  
If this makes no sense, pitch the food... it's cheap insurance to good health.....

How's that for being wishy-washy ?????


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2018)

LOL, Ok Dave, I'll split the difference. The Butt is fine. The Fattie, I would not risk...JJ


----------



## johndeer (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunked it all.
Not worth the worrying.
Made that decision when cleaning fish whiting and pompono and two speckled trout.
31 total so that’s what’s fer supper 
Thanks all for reassuring the decision I had


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> LOL, Ok Dave, I'll split the difference. The Butt is fine. The Fattie, I would not risk...JJ



Well, it worked for a turkey stuffed with bread stuffing  ???


----------



## johndeer (Nov 18, 2018)

Found the problem 
It seems the element went out.
Anyone know where to get another element other than Masterbuilt?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Well, it worked for a turkey stuffed with bread stuffing  ???



I worked in a grocery store meat room and deli. I only buy from stores that I am friendly with the manager and staff and had the opportunity to see the meat room. In some operations, there are a whole lot more nasties that just Salmonella to worry about.
But folks are free to make up their own
mind...JJ


----------

